# The Originals - What is on your wishlist for this collection?



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

So now it looks like MAC is bringing Parrot back in the Originals Collection. What is on your wish list of other items that you would love to see in this collection?

I'm hoping for:
Gold Deposit msf
Stereorose msf
All Girl and Goldenaire pigment
Sweetie Cakes lip gloss
Guacamole and Say Yeah eye shadows


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 26, 2007)

On my wishlist would be:
Stereo Rose MSF
Lucky Green e/s
Ice Box e/s
Riot e/s
Strawberry Blonde l/s


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2007)

All Girl piggie
*Coco Beach piggie*
*Pleasureflush MSF* 
Stereo Rose MSF
Lucky Green e/s
Shimmertime piggie
Belle Azure e/s
De Menthe (is that right)
Deckchair piggie


----------



## princess (Sep 26, 2007)

Stereo Rose MSF. They HAVE to bring that back!!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

I think at some point MAC is going to bring Stereo Rose or Pleasureflush back, judging by their re-release of Moth Brown and Parrot. It's just a matter of when. There is such a demand for those two items.

I also can't wait to see the prices for Parrot drop on eBay when the official announcement comes out that it is being re-released. Take that eBay gougers!


----------



## styrch (Sep 26, 2007)

Petticoat MSF
That's the only thing I can think of that I really want.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

I have Petticoat and while it's pretty, it's not my favorite MSF.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I have Petticoat and while it's pretty, it's not my favorite MSF._

 
Ditto, I traded mine for a Stereo Rose.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 26, 2007)

Full sized Forest Green pigment is probably my only major wish right now, though I am not sure that will happen as its with the minis in the holiday stuff. Other than that maybe a few MSF - Pleasureflush or Petticoat would be nice, and maybe Curiositease lippie - now that would make my day!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 26, 2007)

Haze e/s
Pretty Twisted e/s
Glitz e/s
Twillery e/s
Brass, Bronze and Copper (frost) pigments
Magic Spell lipglass (in a formula that doesn't go rancid in 5 minutes flat)

Edited to add:

Rizzo lipstick


----------



## macfeen (Sep 26, 2007)

Pleasureflush MSF
All Girl Piggie
Pretty Twisted e/s


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I think at some point MAC is going to bring Stereo Rose or Pleasureflush back, judging by their re-release of Moth Brown and Parrot. It's just a matter of when. There is such a demand for those two items._

 
Not necessarily. Sadly Moth Brown and Parrot are amongst the few exceptions. There are lots of products, some of which are much harder to find and go for much more money than those two, which MAC have not re-released.

For example:

Haze, Clone, Glitz and Pretty Twisted eye shadows
Brass, Bronze and Copper frost pigments
Purple, Green, Auburn and Mustard matte pigments
Turquoise Matte pigment
...
There are *loads*

And that's without considering some of the special releases such as Judy Blue e/s, Ghetto for Tsubi lipglass and Angry Inch lipglass.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

I would hope for Lucky Green, Guacamole, Stereo Rose, Pleasureflush, and Strawberry Blond.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

I think though that some of those listed are older products, which I would think MAC has discontinued in favor of newer formulations (the metal pigments for example). I would imagine MAC is much more likely to bring back more recent limited edition items that were very popular when introduced, such as Moth Brown and Parrot were.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_Not necessarily. Sadly Moth Brown and Parrot are amongst the few exceptions. There are lots of products, some of which are much harder to find and go for much more money than those two, which MAC have not re-released.

For example:

Haze, Clone, Glitz and Pretty Twisted eye shadows
Brass, Bronze and Cooper frost pigments
Purple, Green, Auburn and Mustard matte pigments
Turquoise Matte pigment
...
There are *loads*

And that's without considering some of the special releases such as Judy Blue e/s, Ghetto for Tsubi lipglass and Angry Inch lipglass._

 
I disagree, partially.  I think there is a good chance that Stereo Rose will be re-released and even a chance for Pleasureflush because SO many consumers want them.   MAC realizes the opportunity to cash in on the mass appeal and demand for some of these.  They have a broader appeal than the matte pigments and metal pigments, for example.  I think those items appeal more to hardcore MAC consumers, most of whom are collectors.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I disagree, partially.  I think there is a good chance that Stereo Rose will be re-released and even a chance for Pleasureflush because SO many consumers want them.   MAC realizes the opportunity to cash in on the mass appeal and demand for some of these.  They have a broader appeal than the matte pigments and metal pigments, for example.  I think those items appeal more to hardcore MAC consumers, most of whom are collectors._

 
Pleasureflush did not sell well, in general, when it was first released. It's only recently that it has been hyped up and (nearly) every woman and her cat wants it.

I think it's more likely that MAC will repromote items that sold well from the beginning. However, the fact remains, though, that MAC regard themselves as a cutting edge, fashion brand and they want to be seen to be bringing out new and different products, (or at least products with different names, hoping we will *think* they are different!), in line with that image. That's their excuse for so many short-lived, LE collections and it would be difficult to reconcile frequent repromotes of older colours with that strategy.


----------



## mellimello (Sep 26, 2007)

Green, Mustard & Maroon pigment
Flash of Flesh l/g
Icebox & Clone e/s


I've been in a MAC draught lately, so I bet this will snap me out of it haha


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 26, 2007)

Sizzlepeach lipglass


----------



## SMMY (Sep 26, 2007)

But I think even MAC gets that there is a pent up demand for a given item, which is why they have re-released Moth Brown and now Parrot again. Heck, think how many times certain limited editions have shown up in quads (cough: Showstopper and Rondelle). I wouldn't be at all surprised to see any of the above mentioned MSFs show up again. MAC likes to be original, sure, but even they can see a golden opportunity to make some sales and bring customers into the stores.


----------



## alygolightly (Sep 26, 2007)

all girl pigment
pleasureflush msf
petticoat msf
stereo rose msf


----------



## lemurian (Sep 26, 2007)

All Girl, Guacamole and Pretty Baby Beauty Powder (even though I'm sure it won't be included).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

Man, I don't even know what I would get. I'm just going to have to be at the store when it opens and just go in and see. LOL


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 26, 2007)

madamoiselle (mlle) lipstick
fresh buzz lipstick
15 minutes lipstick
pink poodle lipstick
heatherette lipstick
bunny pink lipstick
centerfold lipstick
fashionably fuschia lipstick
euroflash lipstick
groupie lipstick

pitterpatter lipglass stain

all the lipglass tasti's

courting rose lipglass
poetic license lipglass
pop mode lipglass


girlfriend lipliner

black gold eyeshadow
lucky green eyeshadow
guacomole eyeshadow

petticoat msf
stereo rose msf

omg how could i forget all the snake eyes eyeshadows...!!!!

thats all i can think of for now,not much i know haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we all know mac read this so are bound to note all these replies down


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahhhh yeeeeaaah...Rizzo.  I still have 2 BNIB in the freezer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If we are going old, old skool:

I need back ups of: 

Poise ES
Bliss ES
Heavenly Bliss ES
Hot n Sour Paint 
Blueboy Paint
Clone ES
Judy Blue ES
Gris ES (my fave gray of all time)
Pretty Twisted ES (a back up would be nice, but they have so many amazing blues now).
Zone ES
Rubine LS
Bronze Pigment
Brass Pigment
Black Glitter

Want: 

Diesel ES
Frigid ES
Fuschia ES (not pig)
GLITZ! ES
Haze ES
Leisure Time ES (orginal version-not the purple)
Peaches ES
Sleek ES
Sexie LS
Sexier LG
Hibiscus Kiss LS
Guavarine LS
Blade LS
Martooni LS
Rocking Rudi LS
Boy Magnet LG
Bubbles LS
B-Cup LS
Dream Vacation LS

Yeah, I doubt they would go that far back though, but a girl can dream, eh?

***
Newer items that I would like back ups of:  

Pleasureflush MSF
Stereo Rose (I didn't love this originally, but grew to)
Sure, Parrot.  Why not?
Lucky Green ES
White Wheat ES
Dainty Cake LS
Poppy Hop LS
Merry Mistress LS
Moxie LS
Fresh Buzz LS
Fashion Spread LG
Slightly Off Lipliner
Girlfriend Lipliner
Pink Grapefruit LG
So Baroque LG
Womanly LG
Sexy Sweet LG
Wild Girl LG
So Ceylon MSF
Buffed and Polished Irr. Pressed Powder
Shimmer Souffles (Aahhhh.  Just kidding)

For some reason, I just don't think they will bring back event or "celeb" specific releases like:

Blow LS
Judy Blue ES
Wild Girl LG
Heatherette LS
Hedwig LG

It would be nice.  I just don't see it though.  Mostly due to licensing issues.  Also just due to the fact that it could be perceived as no longer being "fresh" or trend.  It sure would be nice to be wrong on this one.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 26, 2007)

My want list:

-Stereo Rose MSF (I've never tried it, but would love to try it for a resonable price)

-Deckchair Pigment
-Coco Beach Pigment

The last time I went to MAC, the MA told me that there's a form that I can fill to request discontinued items to make a comeback. She gave me a form and I put down those 3 items and now I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm hoping for...

Water Nymph e/s
Stroke of Lust l/s
Coco Beach pig
Pastorole pig
Lightscapade msf
Euroflash l/s
Sweetie Cakes l/g


----------



## bebs (Sep 26, 2007)

mine would be on the old matte pro pigments, they have been bringing alot of of matte pigments to us in collections recently and what not it might be so that it isnt to deep of a shock when they have alot of those old color brought back. 

I would kill if it was brass and bronze and copper.. I would run out that morning to the pro store just to see it with my own eyes however sadly I dont think they are going that far back, it seems almost as if it would be LE items from the past that sold well.. but hey at least there will be some fun colors we get to play with again! 

think ('03 - '05) it seems thats where at least one of them is from at least it does to me would make sence to do more from that time period as well.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 26, 2007)

i dont know what i would want for them to bring back, i will just have to be like everyone else and just go to the store on the day that it is suppose to be released and just be happy with whatever i find for my collection.


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 26, 2007)

MSFS:
Petticoat MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
New Vegas - fulfilled by McQueen

PIGMENTS:
Coco Beach
Brass frost
Bronze frost
Copper frost
Gold frost
Silver frost
Green frost

LIPS:
Dainty Cake l/s
Heatherette l/s

EYESHADOW:
Parrot - fulfilled by Originals
Say, Yeah!


I might edit this if I think of more


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 27, 2007)

I would love for them to bring back out:
Melody e/s
Pretty Twisted e/s
Heatherette Lipstick
Rizzo lipstick
Lucky Green e/s
Strawberry Blonde L/S
DeMenthe Eye Shaodw
Turquoise Matte pigment


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

hmmm, let's see:
pleasureflush, stereorose, and metal rock
lucky green, iris print 
coco beach pigment
deckchair pigment
Coral Co-ordinate lipstick

there must be some other things that i dont remember


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 27, 2007)

Icon l/s
Bubbles l/s


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_Haze e/s
Pretty Twisted e/s
Glitz e/s
Twillery e/s
Brass, Bronze and Copper (frost) pigments
Magic Spell lipglass (in a formula that doesn't go rancid in 5 minutes flat)

Edited to add:

Rizzo lipstick_

 
Yes, Magic Spell is my all-time favorite color of Lipglass. I hate that it was made with a rancid formula. 

I would also really love to see Green (original), Bronze, and Maroon pigments in The Originals collection. Are you reading this, MAC marketing & product development people?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2007)

I see a lot of people like the Cocoa Beach PM....I see tons of them on Ebay in the vial size. Is it a diff formula than the one in the full size jar?


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I see a lot of people like the Cocoa Beach PM....I see tons of them on Ebay in the vial size. Is it a diff formula than the one in the full size jar?_

 
nope - some people just have stashes of vials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amistosa seems to have a lot of them a lot of the time, but most people wont part with full sized jars


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what I'd want:

Pretty Twisted e/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g (backup)
Rummy e/s (backup)
Goddess blush (backup)

And thats about it!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 27, 2007)

Strawberry Blonde and Cockatease l/s!!


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coco Beach p/g
Coco p/g
All Girl p/g
Parrot (yay!!!)
Stereo Rose msf
Sexie l/s!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 27, 2007)

they need to have all msfs. really.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

i so called this collection before i knew about it! i called it rarities and its in this forum about a month ago! funny haahah! anywho i want them to bring my fav back FASHION SPREAD!!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I haven't been into MAC and makeup for too long so I don't know about many hard to get items but I would be really happy if they released Nightbird e/s. It's the gorgeous teal and from last years Intense eyes palette, and from seeing pictures I think it looks a bit like Parrot so they probably won't but yeah... I can only dream. Seriously it's one of my most precious eye shadows


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pleasureflush MSF
Petticoat MSF
Flash of Flesh l/g
Glitz ES (Old)


----------



## Ascella (Sep 27, 2007)

Stereo Rose MSF, Blue pigment, Lucky Green e/s.


----------



## xoxo_brittany (Sep 27, 2007)

Stereo Rose MSF
Strawberry Blonde l/s
Parrot e/s
Cockatease l/s
Sizzlepeach l/g
Variety blush
Coco & Cocoa Beach pigments
Pink Poodle l/s


----------



## MACForME (Sep 27, 2007)

I would love to get another "chicaboom" lipstick.
I *had* icebox and it sat in my case, unloved, I sold it for like 10$. same goes for brill and rule, it took forever to get rid of them. Now everyone wants those. UGH!


----------



## Joke (Sep 27, 2007)

that Coco pigment and the Strawberry Blonde l/s for sure
for the rest I'm pretty excited to see what they've come up with
I hope not too much glitters and stuff


----------



## aziza (Sep 27, 2007)

I  just want to see Gold Deposit and Metal Rock MSFs come back. I hear they were fab for darker chicks.


----------



## shinygolden (Sep 27, 2007)

Strawberry Blonde l/s, please


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 27, 2007)

Coco Beach pigment, (my little sister emptied it into my sink) Zazoom lipglass..And the glitter that had multicoloured reflects, that was fabulous.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Sep 27, 2007)

Lucky Green e/s
Black Gold e/s
Pretty Twisted e/s

Deckchair Pigment

I'd be very interested in seeing the older matte pigments as well


----------



## Weasel (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm hoping for:
Gold Deposit msf
Stereorose msf
All Girl and Goldenaire pigment
* Sweetie Cakes lip gloss*
Guacamole and Say Yeah eye shadows_

 
i just got some sweetie cake lipglass from ebay, and it's GORGEOUS!! in the tube AND on the lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they bring it back, i will most definately buy a backup! have you already got some sweetie cake lipglass? or do you just regret not buying it?


my list:

parrot e/s *confirmed!!*
stereo rose msf
pleasureflush msf
lightscapade msf
all girl pigment
deckchair pigment
strawberry blonde l/s
real doll l/s 

notice how all our lists are similar? lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_.....pop mode lipglass.....black gold eyeshadow...._

 
Pop Mode is a regular LG and is available on the site now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black Gold was recently rereleased with the Nocturnelle collection under the name of Suspicion.  You might still be able to pick it up at a counter or on-line.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Sep 27, 2007)

I want :

Petticoat MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Pleasureflush MSF
Parrot e/s
Goldenaire pigment


----------



## amethyst_star (Sep 27, 2007)

I would love if MAC would bring back, Say Yeah e/s, Pink Grapefruit Lipglass, So Ceylon MSF, and Coco Beach pigment. I could name a few more LE items as well, but these are at the top of my wishlist!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope for:
Stereo Rose MSF
Coco Beach piggie
Ola Mango l/g


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Pop Mode is a regular LG and is available on the site now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black Gold was recently rereleased with the Nocturnelle collection under the name of Suspicion.  You might still be able to pick it up at a counter or on-line._

 
you know i just realised i meant *fashion spread* from the pop mode collection
i think i got too excited!lol! 

but thankyou!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_i just got some sweetie cake lipglass from ebay, and it's GORGEOUS!! in the tube AND on the lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they bring it back, i will most definately buy a backup! have you already got some sweetie cake lipglass? or do you just regret not buying it?


my list:

parrot e/s *confirmed!!*
stereo rose msf
pleasureflush msf
lightscapade msf
all girl pigment
deckchair pigment
strawberry blonde l/s
real doll l/s 

notice how all our lists are similar? lol_

 
I purchased my Sweetie Cakes from that collection. It pretty much is my favorite thing from that collection, even including Lily White. I like it much better than Malibu Barbie lip gloss. If I lost ever lost it or when it finally runs out, there will be great wailing and gnashing of teeth over it. If they ever release it again, I would buy several of them at once just to have them on hand. It is the perfect pink lip gloss for me.

And I wish MAC would take notes from this thread in case at some later date they decide to do the Originals, part II.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_And I wish MAC would take notes from this thread in case at some later date they decide to do the Originals, part II._

 





 I couldn't second this any more!!

At the top of my list are:
Salsabelle ccb - not the typical product, but here's hoping!
De Menthe e/s
Guacamole e/s
Bronze Sugar l/g (reformulated tho, mine's thin)
Coco Beach p/m
Stereo Rose msf
Ola Mango l/g
Violet Underground e/k
Lichen e/k

Of course, there's always more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if nailpolishes are in consideration, _please_, some, if not all, of the Wingtips collection!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannax212* 

 
_Coco Beach p/g
Coco p/g
All Girl p/g
Parrot (yay!!!)
Stereo Rose msf
Sexie l/s!!!_

 

Glad I am not the only one that wants Sexie!! I would also like to have Hard to Please eyeshadow.


----------



## electrostars (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Black Gold was recently rereleased with the Nocturnelle collection under the name of Suspicion. You might still be able to pick it up at a counter or on-line._

 

are you sure about that? lol.


----------



## HoneyLicious (Sep 28, 2007)

i wish they bring back:

petticoat msf
stereo rose msf
so ceylon msf
deckchair pigment 
coco beach pigment
maroon pigment
the playboy range lipsticks


----------



## Weasel (Sep 28, 2007)

OHMYGOSH THERE WILL BE NO MSFs!!!!!! are you kidding me? (yes, the excessive axclamation marks were necessary)
how could they not bring back msfs?? 



anywho, adding to my list

Coco beach piggie
rebel rock blue piggie


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_you know i just realised i meant *fashion spread* from the pop mode collection
i think i got too excited!lol! 

but thankyou!_

 
I would LOVE for Fashion Spread to come back.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love

Coco Beach Pigment
Metal Rock MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Forrest Green Pigment (Can anyone tell me more about this? When it was released? LE? Highly sought after? It looks gorgous in pictures I have seen)


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to see the older MSF's come back... I wasn't into MAC the first time around so I missed them. Pleasureflush looks lovely.

Also, Coco and Coco Beach pigments, so I can see what all the fuss is about, LOL!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 28, 2007)

*well, i just came back from seeing my ma's update book and i'm a little disappointed with the colors coming back in the originals.. i didn't get a chance to write all of them down but NO skinfinishes are being released with the collection..what they wanted to do is bring back some of the original colors from when MAC first started kinda like a back to our roots collection..  from what i remember it will be:

shadows
pigments
lipsticks
lipglasses
eyeliners
blush

i wrote down a few things:

shadows:
parrot
ochre style
a little folie
daisychain
memorabilia
clue
alum
charred
frisco

pigments:
kitschmas
violet
melon
golden olive
steel blue

lipsticks
sandy b.
rozz revival
chintz on chintz
russian red
twig twig
super sequin
nouveau frou
retro fluid
back to del rio
utter pervette



lipgloss  
c-thru  
full on lust
avarice
real desire
nico now

honestly, i stopped writing cos i was sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no skinfinishes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll get the full list with descriptions this weekend and post it..*


----------



## macfeen (Sep 28, 2007)

I asked a friend of mine that works for MAC, and she told me that there arent any MSFs coming out in this collection. =( I wish they would bring back pleasureflush and so ceylon. Mine got stolen and I cant get my hands on those two anymore.


----------



## macfeen (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_*well, i just came back from seeing my ma's update book and i'm a little disappointed with the colors coming back in the originals.. i didn't get a chance to write all of them down but NO skinfinishes are being released with the collection..what they wanted to do is bring back some of the original colors from when MAC first started kinda like a back to our roots collection.. from what i remember it will be:

shadows
pigments
lipsticks
lipglasses
eyeliners
blush

i wrote down a few things:

shadows:
parrot
ochre style
a little folie
daisychain
memorabilia
clue
alum
charred
frisco

pigments:
kitschmas
violet
melon
golden olive
steel blue

lipsticks
sandy b.
rozz revival
chintz on chintz
russian red
twig twig
super sequin
nouveau frou
retro fluid
back to del rio
utter pervette



lipgloss 
c-thru 
full on lust
avarice
real desire
nico now

honestly, i stopped writing cos i was sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no skinfinishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll get the full list with descriptions this weekend and post it..*_

 

this makes me sad. =( I wanted MSF's.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 28, 2007)

Juneplum: They're bringing back stuff that is already permanent?? All those piggies apart from Steel Blue is available now.

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 28, 2007)

:what: I'm soooo disappointed.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thanh13* 

 
_:what: I'm soooo disappointed._

 
I totally agree!  What a freaking bummer!


----------



## Joke (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I would love

Coco Beach Pigment
Metal Rock MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Forrest Green Pigment (Can anyone tell me more about this? When it was released? LE? Highly sought after? It looks gorgous in pictures I have seen)_

 
I have Forest Green Pigment. It was part of the pro pigment collection. It's a very dark green, when used dry it looks almost black, but when used wet it's super pretty.

It's the 2nd one from left in the top row.


----------



## venacava (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Juneplum: They're bringing back stuff that is already permanent?? All those piggies apart from Steel Blue is available now.

Thanks for the info though!_

 
Was at pro site just earlier, steel blue is part of pro line as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wishing for coco beach, gold dusk and azreal blue. Ditto for msfs.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Parrot e/s and Coco Pigment


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 29, 2007)

HAZE eyeshadow! I suppose saying that might date me, as that one's been gone for ages. But I freaking loved that colour. If I recall correctly, MAC said they discontinued it due to ingredient supply issues... but given all of the technology today, couldn't they find a way to replicate it somehow? Please?

Would also like Girl Next Door to be brought back as my mom really likes it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 29, 2007)

maybe you people should email MAC and tell them that they shouldn't bring the piggies back that are permanent and are sold right now.


----------



## princess (Sep 30, 2007)

This is just like any other collection they put out all the time.


----------



## babylis12 (Oct 1, 2007)

strawberry blonde l/s
haze e/s

thats really all I can think of!


----------

